# (H) large very well painted army tau army (W) ££ (ebay uk)



## robbo201288 (Jun 16, 2012)

please follow the link to the ebay selling page. Many thanks

Andy 


http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261048688...AX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_500wt_1287


----------

